# 97 s14 code p1105 help?



## japerf1 (May 10, 2006)

Car starts hard but runs fine after 30sec. scanned code and got p1105 manufacture control air fuel metering. has any body run across this before? need to get it fixed so i sell it. any help would be appreciated.


----------

